# lock and key toy



## Oliver's Mama (Jun 28, 2008)

I'm looking for a good toy for my 2 year old who's obsessed with trying to open the front door with my keys.. I don't like him playing with the real thing because he's really grinding down my car keys.
I only found one or two online, and they looked rather babyish..
suggestions?


----------



## nighten (Oct 18, 2005)

Good thing not to let him play with the real thing. Keys often contain lead.

Would any of these work?

http://www.amazon.com/Ambi-Toys-3102...6390495&sr=1-3

http://www.growingtreetoys.com/produ...ey-garage-toy-

http://www.growingtreetoys.com/produ...-keys-baby-toy

http://www.melissaanddoug.com/dyn_prod.php?p=2579


----------



## JudiAU (Jun 29, 2008)

We have this one: http://www.amazon.com/Melissa-Doug-D...6422080&sr=1-2 . My mom thinks it is brilliant, my MIL thinks it is terrible, DS likes it a lot. We got it for him at 20m. We don't actually have any similiar latches in the house. Made in China.

This is what would like: http://www.amazon.com/TAG-Little-Loc...6422202&sr=1-1 Made in the US.

Neither is key specific but similiar om concept.


----------



## leighi123 (Nov 14, 2007)

We have a M & D one, ds loves it


----------



## Jeannettea (Apr 2, 2006)

What about putting one together w/ locks from the hardware store? You can buy several different locks w/ keys there, and I would think you could just screw them tightly to a large discarded piece of lumber from the store's "castoff" box. I bet you could make a great one for under $20 for a bunch of locks!


----------



## dawncayden (Jan 24, 2006)

not sure the brand, but we have a 3 car garage with 3 locks and keys


----------

